# What is wrong with some people??



## katana (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so angry, I could cry!! Scratch that, I did cry!!

What is wrong with some people??

My BF was helping me move some boxes from my Dad's house, to his/our house.....he had a plastic bin with some of my belonging in it, in the back of his truck with a tarp over it. He had to make a few stops before getting home, and somewhere along the way, he was robbed!

He didn't even know it, until he got home and saw the tarp had been ripped back! I mean come on!






It was a Pink rubbermaid bin!! What interest does a guy have in that?? It had a few pairs of high-heeled shoes in it, my really nice expensive winter jacket, 2 Guess purses and a train-case of makeup!

I can't believe the nerve of some people!! GRRR!!


----------



## joybelle (Jan 1, 2008)

People are nuts!!!

Sorry ou lost some of your stuff.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 1, 2008)

aww that sucks...........some people will steal anything thats not locked down!!!! sad sad world


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 1, 2008)

OMFG! That's so damned messed up! That really sucks big time! And that's a hard crime to report! I'm so sorry chica!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww babe!! That really is unfair



I am so sorry!!!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry. People are so stupid.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 1, 2008)

oh honey I'm sorry, that's a horrible thing to have happen


----------



## Shelley (Jan 1, 2008)

That is awful. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 1, 2008)

so sorry...that really sucks


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 1, 2008)

That does suck.. I'm sorry.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's so terrible. I'm really sorry.


----------



## luxotika (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! People are soooo weird sometimes.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 1, 2008)

That really sucks...I'm sorry to hear that. Esp about the train case. I know I'd be devastated if it were to happen to me


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 1, 2008)

I am sorry that happened to you! I would be very angry.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm sorry that you got ripped off. People are just nuts sometimes!


----------



## katana (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm still upset by it, but theres not too much I can do.

Aquilah- Your right, its not something I can really report, because his vehicle wasn't damaged or "broken into" and car insurance will not cover my belongings. It needs to be filed under house insurance! I won't do that, because we don't need our insurance going up over this.

I'm sure my belongings are trashed now anyways!

blueangel1023- I am devestated! I'm furious! It was only a Caboodles-brand train case, but it had all my brushes in it, and tons of make-up! I'm so angry about it! GRRR!

I guess the only good thing is, I get to go shopping........only wait, I have NO money!!

My Birthday is in a month, so maybe I can talk someone into getting me a Sephora gift certificate. LoL

But what I really need is a new winter jacket! It gets cold up here in the "great White North"


----------



## MindySue (Jan 2, 2008)

Who said it was a guy? Could have been a girl. Thats my guess if they took a pink container, but people will steal ANYTING. Either way, im so sorry..that sucks ass!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 2, 2008)

karma will get them back for you x


----------



## justdragmedown (Jan 2, 2008)

Im so sorry. On the bright side your birthday is coming up and maybe your parents have some extra cash and they will get it for you as a late xmas gift


----------



## Manda (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry this happened to you, that's lousy! BTW, like Mindy said, it may not necessarily have been a male, girls steal stuff too


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry this happened to you. I like to think when things like this happen to me (to quell my anger), maybe the person needed it, and hope they got what they needed. At least you're BF or you weren't hurt.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im sorry that had happened to you. Hopefully he or she gets what they deserve. People these days are so messed up I swear.


----------

